# I Need Some Quick Advice - 2004 Altima Purchase



## Altima SSS (Oct 10, 2007)

Hi All - I'm looking at a used 2004 Altima 3.5L SE model. The car is a one owner and only has 18,000 miles on it.

The CarFax says no accidents, etc ... and I called the local Nissan dealer with the VIN which they ran and said there were no campaigns, recalls against the car and there has been no warranty work done.

My question is -- are there any known defects or issues with the 2004 V6 engines or the car in general?

This looks like a good deal and I need to feel comfortable that there won't be any major issues with the car. I do good maintained on my vehicles, so if there aren't any inherent problems with this year Altima I'd be happy.

Thanks!


----------



## Altima SSS (Oct 10, 2007)

I guess there aren't many members here who have a 2002 - 2006 Altima?

Well, I purchased the car and it seems to be in great shape. The Nissan dealerships shop told me that problems are rare on the 3.5L V6, but more prevalent on the 4 cylinders.

Does anyone here have the Altima with the 3.5L V6? Any issues with yours?


----------



## the__razor (Jan 22, 2008)

The Mass Airflow Sensor is a prevalent issue with these cars. It can be pricey ~$500 but it's super easy to do yourself. Also, it's not guaranteed you need to. In my case it only went sketchy once and never again. It hasn't re-appeared and if it does, I know it also won't leave me stranded.

My Altima specifically has fuel line issues and hates the cold. On that note, my tow truck driver said that Altimas are one of the cars he tows the most for not starting. The day he picked me up, I was his 3rd of the day. That's pretty terrible, imo, but not an issue if you're in the lower USA.


----------



## RB24SRB24DETT (Jan 9, 2009)

the__razor said:


> The Mass Airflow Sensor is a prevalent issue with these cars. It can be pricey ~$500 but it's super easy to do yourself. Also, it's not guaranteed you need to. In my case it only went sketchy once and never again. It hasn't re-appeared and if it does, I know it also won't leave me stranded.
> 
> My Altima specifically has fuel line issues and hates the cold. On that note, my tow truck driver said that Altimas are one of the cars he tows the most for not starting. The day he picked me up, I was his 3rd of the day. That's pretty terrible, imo, but not an issue if you're in the lower USA.


the altimas that always get towed are 2.5 4cyl motors. i work at nissan and i see alot of 3.5 6cly (oil changes mostly). very rarely do they need anything mass air sensors have gone out with them. on 3.5 only you can replace just the sensor on prod. months from 9/03-1/04 and 8/05-10/06. i do see them come in for front motor mounts. but not very many. overall 3.5 is a good car. 2.5 is... well... uh... i dont feel like typing so much.


----------



## Altima SSS (Oct 10, 2007)

the__razor said:


> My Altima specifically has fuel line issues and hates the cold. On that note, my tow truck driver said that Altimas are one of the cars he tows the most for not starting. The day he picked me up, I was his 3rd of the day. That's pretty terrible, imo, but not an issue if you're in the lower USA.


That's strange ... so is the cold and fuel line issue because or moisture freezing in the fuel system? Guess I don't understand how the cold weather affects the fuel lines in such a way as to cause a no start condition.


----------



## Altima SSS (Oct 10, 2007)

RB24SRB24DETT said:


> the altimas that always get towed are 2.5 4cyl motors. i work at nissan and i see alot of 3.5 6cly (oil changes mostly). very rarely do they need anything mass air sensors have gone out with them. on 3.5 only you can replace just the sensor on prod. months from 9/03-1/04 and 8/05-10/06. i do see them come in for front motor mounts. but not very many. overall 3.5 is a good car. 2.5 is... well... uh... i dont feel like typing so much.


Thanks for the info ... I always like hearing from the Techs who actually work on these cars and see many come through the shop. Glad to hear that the 3.5 V6 is pretty problem free. The used 2004 I bought only has 18,400 miles on it, and the selling dealer had all the maintenance records that shows regular oil/filter changes, etc by the original owner. It runs fantastic ... can't complain at all about the car.

I know the older 2.4L 4 cylinder Altima motors had some cam-chain and guide issues. Does the 3.5L V6 have any cam-chain issues, or did Nissan finally get the design perfected with the 3.5L V6?


----------



## RB24SRB24DETT (Jan 9, 2009)

i havent seen to many mostly maximas, and pathfinders. 3.5 is a good car. it would have been cool if you got a SER


----------



## Altima SSS (Oct 10, 2007)

RB24SRB24DETT said:


> i havent seen to many mostly maximas, and pathfinders. 3.5 is a good car. it would have been cool if you got a SER


I'm a :newbie: to the newer Altimas ... what's an SER?

Also, is there anyone here who knows where I could get a full factory service manual on-line for free, or for cheap? I like to do my own maintenance and a manual in PDF file format would be great.


----------



## RB24SRB24DETT (Jan 9, 2009)

SER is a performance model with 265hp lip kit nice exhaust and more. google it and type ser altima and see what pops up. i will get a price on the manual


----------



## Altima SSS (Oct 10, 2007)

RB24SRB24DETT said:


> SER is a performance model with 265hp lip kit nice exhaust and more. google it and type ser altima and see what pops up. i will get a price on the manual


Hey, thanks for the info. I did a search on the SE-R after I asked above and found out what it was. Yes, the SE-R is pretty cool looing with the added body pieces. They must be more rare than the run of the mill SEs I would think.


----------

